# Medication - Test Results



## lisa337 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hello,

I hope I am posting this is the correct location. I was diagnosed with Graves disease back in June. I was doing a holistic approach, but then got scared into taking Methamazole when I started having TED symptoms. I was taking 30 mg (3x day) and then switched to a new Endocrinologist.

My labs from 9/2/2015 are

TSH - .005 (.450-4.500)

Free T4 - 1.11 (.82- 1.77 ng/dl)

T3 - 4.7 (2.0 - 4.44)

The new Endocrinologist lowered my dose to 20 mg once daily. I gained 24 lbs and was having severe muscle cramps so I have dropped my dose to 10 mg. Does this seem like an appropriate dose? How do I tell if I am becoming hypo?

My Endocrinologists knows I am not interested in doing any sort of surgery or radiation so I was concerned that maybe they are trying to accomplish suppressing my thyroid through medications? I thought I read that sometimes they can completely supress it with meds and turn a person permanently hypo? or did I read that wrong? Also, back in June I did test positive for Graves antibodies.

Thanks!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Are you taking a beta blocker too? Personal opinion here, anti-thyroid medication is not a long term solution. It is hard on the liver.

The only permanent solution to Graves is surgery or RAI. If you have TED, RAI is not recommended.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Why are you not interested in ablation? Then you can get on with your life! The damage to your body on the short-term and long-term is huge and permanent in most cases.

However, do know that we support your decision-making process. Each individual has a different idea as to how they want to approach this situation.

I take it that you have had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)

Hugs,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I was taking 30 mg (3x day) and then switched to a new Endocrinologist.
> 
> My labs from 9/2/2015 are
> 
> ...


You can have labs every 3-4 weeks while taking Methamazole. Most doctors tend to take a hyper patient straight to hypo. That was my experience and I know of many others who have had the same experience.

The labs you list above are mildly hyper. I'm not clear as to your dose at this lab draw but because your FT-3 was approaching range a lower dose would have been a good idea.

I would not suggest lowering a dose without a lab - and also a doctors order. I asked my endo all the time to adjust my dose based on how I felt which was often in line with my

Did your doctor run a TSI antibodies test?

What were your initial labs prior to beginning the Methamazole?

Rapid movement of thyroid hormones can have an effect on your eyes. Once your thyroid levels stabilize your eyes should begin to feel better.


----------

